# THRILLED WITH A GROOMER!!!



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Fellow East Bay SF Havanese owners!!!!

I have finally found my forever groomer!!!!

My boys have never looked better...came home with 100% No mats and I hadn't dematted them in 2 months....

Place is not the least bit fancy...

A happy russian who has been grooming for 35 plus years!!!! the hair was cut perfectly....even my DH said thats it! you will not take them anywhere else!

those who know my boys know they are very different.....

I came early and he the groomer didnt know I was there....

I heard him with Ollie...

"Oh your such a beutiful baby...oh you are so sweet - just cooing with him..."

well then Austin heard me and went nuts in his kennel....

thenI heard him say to ollie....

you know sweet ollie....your brother is a good boy....but he can be abnoxious!!!

OH DOES HE KNOW MY BOYS!!!!!eace:

but austin is absolutely the softest he has ever been...not one mat...he's perfect - his hair mats so much more than ollies!

I am finally happy!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> thenI heard him say to ollie....
> 
> you know sweet ollie....your brother is a good boy....but he can be abnoxious!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Pictures PLEAAASSEEEE!!!!

I am so glad you found a great groomer Catherine! Wahoo no mats!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Where are the pictures? We're all dying to see more shots of the boys and now with perfect haircuts! Thumbs up on your new groomer. She sounds like a dog person.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Catherine~ I'm thrilled you've found your forever groomer. But, how on earth did you think you could get away w/posting this without including pix???  :nono: :boink:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Hm...... we aren't going to believe you until you post pictures. We are gonna just assume you are very unhappy with your groomer and he/she did an AWEFUL job.. till' we can see pics for ourself... *Folds arms* 
 I am so happy to see a thread NOT about how aweful of a cut someone got. We all have those horrible stories, but lookey lookey---------- a happy one! Frame it!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Catherine, uh pictures, please!! 
Where is this place? Danville, San Ramon......Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> Catherine, uh pictures, please!!
> Where is this place? Danville, San Ramon......Inquiring minds want to know.


Yeah, come on share!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I clicked this thread for the pictures.
WHAT??? NO PICTURES !!!
I'll be back !!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie gets a shorter cut....don't really know why I do that cause his coat is the easiest to take care of and he is the easiest to groom :brick:

I keep Austin's body medium length and his paws shorter.

Both boys have almost no hair underneath but you can't tell...

I also keep the head short as I love the eyes....I just melt when I see them...


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Very cute!!!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They both look great.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Awww they both look so cute!! You did get a good groomer :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Ollie gets a shorter cut....don't really know why I do that cause his coat is the easiest to take care of and he is the easiest to groom :brick:
> 
> I keep Austin's body medium length and his paws shorter.
> 
> ...


I just had my daughter look at the pictures (she has Austin's sister) and she says Austin looks like he has a saddle on. After looking again, that is what his coat looks like cut that way. It's cute!
They're still here from the hurricane that went through the New Orleans area but are going home soon


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeaaaa pictures.
They do look wonderful. I agree, you found a good groomer!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Catherine, they are so cute! Austin looks like he has his dinner jacket on. LOL


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> I just had my daughter look at the pictures (she has Austin's sister) and she says Austin looks like he has a saddle on. After looking again, that is what his coat looks like cut that way. It's cute!
> They're still here from the hurricane that went through the New Orleans area but are going home soon


Or a black poncho!!!

He should be PONCHO not AUSTIN!!!ound:ound:ound:

So glad all is ok with you and your family...this hurricane garbage needs to stop!!!!
I feel so sorry for everyone.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Catherine, they are beautiful. It is so great to find someone that you love and they take such great care of your boys.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the photos. They look adorable. 
So where's the groomer? Some of us will travel great distances for the good of our pups!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes Catherine please share!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Lafayette....

it is not!!!! a fancy place...and he is great - his wife has a seamstress shop next door...

Pampered Paws


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Ollie gets a shorter cut....don't really know why I do that cause his coat is the easiest to take care of and he is the easiest to groom :brick:
> 
> I keep Austin's body medium length and his paws shorter.
> 
> ...


They look great! Austin looks like he's wearing a lil black sweater if you look at him from his right side..ever notice that?? I'm sure you have..all moms do.

If (big if) I take Capote to the groomer they have it easy. 1 inch everywhere..leave his tail and ears long and clip the bottom of his feet.. and half an inch on his tummy. Usually I just do it myself though..cheaper and he's more comfortable with me..just takes for EVER cause his coat is so thick..


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Or a black poncho!!!
> 
> He should be PONCHO not AUSTIN!!!ound:ound:ound:
> 
> ...


I think my daughter is a magnet for them. Last time they came here was for Katrina and while they were here Rita headed for us then turned north. This time the same thing happened with Ike. I think with the next hurricane I'll tell her to go inland ound:
My heart really goes out to those dealing with this. Today Houston is getting pounded with rain...6-8 more inches of it.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Your dogs are so handsome. Isn't it great when you find "the one" ?
It sure puts your mind at ease. My daughters 3rd grade assistant teacher is a wonderful "doggy sitter" and her daughter is our groomer. I love when things work out.


----------

